# move tank with water in it



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 75 gal tank with stand and sump. I am going to put my new 125gal tank in that spot, but I also want to use the water in the 75 gal tank so I don't have to cycle the system as badly. well my question is this. has anybody ever taken about half the water out of the tank then pushed the tank stand to slide the tank over (it is on hard wood floors) do you think it can be done. will it cause any damage to the tank or stand? am I crazy lol

what do you think.

Roger


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, we have done it but with a 40g tank, several times actually. Last time we took out only one third of the water :shock: . But it was OK. 

I have heard, however, that that shouldn't be done for there's too much strain on the walls. 

We did slide it slowly and cautiously along a very clean and even surface. Very slowly and extremely cautiously... Maybe other people have some experience with bigger tanks?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep in mind you could scratch the wood floors.


I wouldn't do it. For the same reason I am adamant about not lifting tanks with sand in them. First tanks are very weak, they become strong by design. When equal amounts of pressure are applied from the inside out, the panels push together to help support the weight. When you apply direct outside pressure you could easily compromise this and crack a tank. Same as leaving the sand in the bottom and then lifting straight up. When you have livestock, water, etc.. waiting around this is not the time to break a tank. Could you imagine having to source up a 75g at 10:00pm at night because you took a chance? Ultimately it is your decision so go with what you are comfortable with. A 75g reef drained halfway with the weight of rocks, sand, and stand could easily be 400lbs on the light side to over 600+ pounds depending upon how large a sump, skimmer, pumps, chillers etc... reside in the stand.

Another consideration to me is that I never reuse water. Tank water by nature is dirty. It really does not have the "seed" quality like live rock, old filters, and live sand. Think of it like this, tanks enjoy large water changes so why not use a tank move as a chance for a huge water change? Why would you disturb the rock and sand, causing a detritus storm in the tank and then add dirty water to that? Use all new clean mixed water to dilute the detritus that gets swept up during the move. Would you bathe in a tub of water that someone else bathed in before you? Of course not. However the tub will still have the ability to hold water, have soap, shampoo, and all the necessary bits for you to bathe with. So use new bath water.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

ok thanks for the info

what if I said I had no intentions to push on the tank it self I am going to push the stand?

what do I do with my live stock well the tank is cycling?
my planin was to move the 75 gal tank out of the way just enough so I can set the new tank up in that spot. after I set it up the plain was to pump the water out of that tank into the new tank well the new ro is also pumping into that tank that I was going to store in trash cans. then move the rock and the live stock over that same hour or so. 

Well I don't know what to do with my live stock during the cycle?


please help
Roger


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

When I moved my bros tank from KY to OH 30 miles apart, I kept the water from the tank and kept the rock under water. I put 40-50% of the water from the move back in the tank. I guess it was kind of like doing like a major water change. I also did a 80% water change a month ago, moved all of the coral and live rock except the fish into a large container, got the evil camel back shrimp out and put everything back in. I think as long as you keep everything under the water from your main tank you will be ok. I didn't lose anything at all I even had a maxim clam from the move from KY to OH. Get a few Rubbermaid containers, heaters and do the change in a well light room and you should be good. GL and grats on the new tank.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yeah you could try those things they sell at lowes the disc things that help you move things on hardwood flooring.


----------

